# 66 year old Royal Chain tire



## Crazy8 (Mar 14, 2014)

I recently picked up the original wheels for my Monark, and one of them had this tire.  Apparently the other one was so shredded, he threw it out.  I'm guessing there is nothing that can be done to fix it.  It has cracks and some separation along the sides of the white wall and is cracked between the tread and white wall..  After 66 years, it was stuck to the wheel.  I tried some soap around the edge, but it didn't help when I separated it.  Some of the ridge that keeps the tire in the wheel came off.  Any suggestions for this 66 year old tire?







The Monark SD it was on, that currently has new wheels and tires.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks like that one's done as a rider. Could use it for a bike that's on display.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 14, 2014)

*What to do with old tire s*

Put it on displaybia...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2014)

I believe the Royal Chains were original equipment on these. Why not buy a new set of Royal Chains from John?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Pair-New-70-00-shipping&highlight=royal+Chain


----------



## Crazy8 (Mar 14, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe the Royal Chains were original equipment on these. Why not buy a new set of Royal Chains from John?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Pair-New-70-00-shipping&highlight=royal+Chain




Yeah, I'm planning on buying a couple pair once I get some funds together.  One for the Monark, and one for the Color Flow I'm working on.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have six sets of the whitewalls and two sets of blackwalls. I am very happy with both the quality and ride of the tires--Freqman1 Approved! V/r Shawn


----------

